# Cheapest and Reliable site to order a Sky3DS+ and R4i card to UK?



## Trash_McPhail (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Newbie here, looking for the cheapest and most reliable site I can use to order a Sky3DS+ and R4i Gold to the UK, they aren't exactly welcome products here.

Does anyone have any recommendations, I appreciated NDS-cards are the site sponsor, but they are also quite expensive, on sites that are a little cheaper and deliver quickly?

Alternatively, is there any FT/FS forum that users can recommend, looking to get hold of the cards asap?

Many thanks,

Trash.


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 27, 2017)

Don't buy a Sky3DS...
As for the R4i Gold get it from nds-card.com. If you get it from anywhere else, 1. you may get scammed out of your money, and 2. it might not be the right card for ntrboot. There is a link to the correct card for ntrboot at https://3ds.guide/ntrboot


----------



## MrJason005 (Oct 27, 2017)

If you want to play 3DS ROMs, I recommend you rather install CFW on your 3DS, as CFW can play .CIA ROMs (.3DS files can be converted to .CIA files very easily)

Also, the cheapest NTRBoot compatible DS flashcart is the R4 SDHC Gold Pro 2017, and it only costs 10$. 
I also recommend ordering from nds-card.com and using their 2$ shipping option. It will come to a total to 12$ and it will ship to the UK.


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Oct 27, 2017)

I have a Sky3DS but since bought a card from nds-cards and did CFW, I would say just get a the R4 gold and mod it, easy, cheaper, use the tracking shipping will be about 2 weeks all in


----------



## Sheeeld234 (Oct 28, 2017)

The cheapest price for Sky3DS+ is $79 USD, and R4i Gold 3DS RTS is $18.5 USD


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 28, 2017)

Sky3DS is outdated and expensive unless you have a specific use for it. CFW would be the best way.


----------



## Trash_McPhail (Oct 28, 2017)

I hear you all on the CFW route, but I've just picked up a SNES New 3DS XL and I don't really want to dump CFW on it, don't want to chance a ban hammer. I'd prefer a card I can just use on occassions when travelling, not connected to the Web, with work for weeks at a time, and avoid having to carry 10-15 much loved game carts, instead just carry a Sky3DS+ and R4i with games dumps I actually own, hence would want SkyDock as well.

You say they are the cheapest prices in dollars, but is that delivered to the UK?


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 28, 2017)

Trash_McPhail said:


> I hear you all on the CFW route, but I've just picked up a SNES New 3DS XL and I don't really want to dump CFW on it, don't want to chance a ban hammer. I'd prefer a card I can just use on occassions when travelling, not connected to the Web, with work for weeks at a time, and avoid having to carry 10-15 much loved game carts, instead just carry a Sky3DS+ and R4i with games dumps I actually own, hence would want SkyDock as well.
> 
> You say they are the cheapest prices in dollars, but is that delivered to the UK?


Flashcarts are all sold from China so it shouldn't matter what country they are being delivered to. You're being a bit paranoid and missing out on amazing stuff you can do with your console. The ban wave is over, and even if you're banned you can get unbanned in five minutes. You're choosing to spend loads of money and get a very inferior result. Plus, once you realise you want a CFW you're going to have a hard time selling the Sky3DS for more than $20 since it is so outdated now and no one wants it. Of course you can do whatever you want, I just hope you're being informed.

What's funny is that if you accidentally play online with the Sky3DS and no private header you absolutely WILL get banned, whereas playing online with a installed game is 100% safe (assuming the game has been released)!


----------



## Trash_McPhail (Oct 29, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Flashcarts are all sold from China so it shouldn't matter what country they are being delivered to. You're being a bit paranoid and missing out on amazing stuff you can do with your console. The ban wave is over, and even if you're banned you can get unbanned in five minutes. You're choosing to spend loads of money and get a very inferior result. Plus, once you realise you want a CFW you're going to have a hard time selling the Sky3DS for more than $20 since it is so outdated now and no one wants it. Of course you can do whatever you want, I just hope you're being informed.
> 
> What's funny is that if you accidentally play online with the Sky3DS and no private header you absolutely WILL get banned, whereas playing online with a installed game is 100% safe (assuming the game has been released)!



Thanks for the comments, a few questions if I may forgive my ignorance if this is information available elsewhere.

So, if I flash CFW to the device using an R4i
a) I assume the only source of games is 'Freeshop' which is the Nintendo servers?
b) Once the CFW is installed can the R4i card be adapted to play DS backups? Or if not, can the device play them using the installed CFW and if so how do I get the backups onto the device (SD card)?
c) I assume upto 16 bit emulators are available for the console and if so what's the best place to source this software and add it to my device?
d) Regarding the bans, how do you know they are over?
e) Do titles downloaded from the Freeshop have unique headers to allow online play?
f) Also which is the best/most reliable R4i card to get to use for installing the CFW and then acting as a DS Rom device?
g) How can you unban your device?

Apologies for the all the questions, but I'm am a tad paranoid as the device cost all my free income for almost 2 months and I don't want it getting banned.

Thanks in advance,

Trash.


----------



## Yumirou (Oct 29, 2017)

nds-card.com is a sponsor of GBAtemps and what's recommended throughout usually.


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 29, 2017)

Trash_McPhail said:


> Thanks for the comments, a few questions if I may forgive my ignorance if this is information available elsewhere.
> 
> So, if I flash CFW to the device using an R4i
> a) I assume the only source of games is 'Freeshop' which is the Nintendo servers?
> ...


a) no, you can also manually install cia files through FBI 
b) you will be able to use the DS flashcart to play DS games once flashed back
c) you can install Gameboy, Gameboy Advance, and NES games to your home menu as virtual console games, other systems are available as homebrew emulators. They could be downloaded and installed through FBI.
d) No one has been banned for.no reason for a long time (since, like, June)
e) installed games do not use headers at all 
f) the R4i Gold, link is in the guide
g) inject a new friend seed file.


----------



## tunip3 (Oct 29, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Don't buy a Sky3DS...
> As for the R4i Gold get it from nds-card.com. If you get it from anywhere else, 1. you may get scammed out of your money, and 2. it might not be the right card for ntrboot. There is a link to the correct card for ntrboot at https://3ds.guide/ntrboot


You are aware that if UK customs find a flash cart going to your address they can raid your house


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 29, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> You are aware that if UK customs find a flash cart going to your address they can raid your house


Lol. Really? Any documented case of that happening?

If I really hate someone in the UK I should just send them loads of flashcarts right?


----------



## tunip3 (Oct 29, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Lol. Really? Any documented case of that happening?
> 
> If I really hate someone in the UK I should just send them loads of flashcarts right?


No but by law it is allowed


----------



## Quantumcat (Oct 29, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> No but by law it is allowed


Thought so. In some American states it is against the law to commit adultery bit I've never heard of anyone getting arrested. Basically it's on paper only, not enforced.


----------



## tunip3 (Oct 29, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> Thought so. In some American states it is against the law to commit adultery bit I've never heard of anyone getting arrested. Basically it's on paper only, not enforced.


The flashcard getting confiscated has happened before


----------



## Trash_McPhail (Oct 31, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> The flashcard getting confiscated has happened before



Haha, you make me even more paranoid .


----------



## tunip3 (Oct 31, 2017)

Trash_McPhail said:


> Haha, you make me even more paranoid .


I'm to parinoid too but if you don't have any pirated material the worst that can happen if it is found you lose £20 and your house gets searched and they find nothing


----------



## wormdood (Oct 31, 2017)

Trash_McPhail said:


> Haha, you make me even more paranoid .


they are packaged well so there is no reason for an inspection of the package to take place


----------



## Trash_McPhail (Oct 31, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> I'm to parinoid too but if you don't have any pirated material the worst that can happen if it is found you lose £20 and your house gets searched and they find nothing



The only thing they'd find is an old M3 DS Real, which has 7 games on I own the cartridges for, it saved me carrying them around for my old DS Lite. I don't suppose that card could be used to flash the 3DS by any chance?


----------



## tunip3 (Oct 31, 2017)

Trash_McPhail said:


> The only thing they'd find is an old M3 DS Real, which has 7 games on I own the cartridges for, it saved me carrying them around for my old DS Lite. I don't suppose that you could be used to flash the 3DS by any chance?


Maybe at some point

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also what firmware version are you on


----------



## Trash_McPhail (Oct 31, 2017)

tunip3 said:


> Maybe at some point
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Also what firmware version are you on



11.4 regretfully, so it needs a card,


----------



## Mark2333 (Nov 1, 2017)

Maybe you can try order from 3ds-flashcard.com, this site isn't cheap too, but they can ship from France if you choose the DHL/FR-overseas carrier and also you can send the sales an e-mail to get a discount on buying them.


----------



## topgamer (Jan 23, 2018)

Trash_McPhail said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Newbie here, looking for the cheapest and most reliable site I can use to order a Sky3DS+ and R4i Gold to the UK, they aren't exactly welcome products here.
> 
> ...







Hi All,

Quality is more than pricing. I purchased SKY3DS + plus on r43ds.sale . What I can say is ...  EXCELLENT! Their customer service support is great!


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 23, 2018)

Sky3ds+ is a great card, well worth the money.


----------



## THYPLEX (Jan 23, 2018)

mech said:


> Sky3ds+ is a great card, well worth the money.


Still better of Stargate , from what i've heard


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 23, 2018)

THYPLEX said:


> Still better of Stargate , from what i've heard




Stargate won’t play all the Pokemon games like sky3ds+ just a FYI


----------



## tunip3 (Jan 23, 2018)

mech said:


> Stargate won’t play all the Pokemon games like sky3ds+ just a FYI


Well Stargate has ntr boot installer so you can use it to soft mod and play pokemon like that


----------



## THYPLEX (Jan 23, 2018)

mech said:


> Stargate won’t play all the Pokemon games like sky3ds+ just a FYI


FYI ?


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 23, 2018)

THYPLEX said:


> FYI ?



‘For your information’


----------



## THYPLEX (Jan 23, 2018)

mech said:


> ‘For your information’


Thanks


----------



## technewbie389 (Jun 10, 2019)

Hiya, I've only found this thread now so hoping someone will still answer me. I got a DSTwo card for playing DS games. Can it also use a CFW to play 3DS games? I do have a 3DS console but the old one. And if it can, is there a dummies guide on how to do that?


----------



## THYPLEX (Jun 10, 2019)

technewbie389 said:


> Hiya, I've only found this thread now so hoping someone will still answer me. I got a DSTwo card for playing DS games. Can it also use a CFW to play 3DS games? I do have a 3DS console but the old one. And if it can, is there a dummies guide on how to do that?


Yes , in order to hack your console i suggest that you go to 
https://3ds.hacks.guide/


----------



## larrypretty (Jun 25, 2019)

I found this combination, R4 isn't the R4i gold 3ds plus, but the R4i sdhc 3ds rts, but Price is rather cheap.


Sheeeld234 said:


> The cheapest price for Sky3DS+ is $79 USD, and R4i Gold 3DS RTS is $18.5 USD


----------

